# Hedgie Placement???



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

So im getting my hedgehog either tomorrow or the next day, but the only place that I can put my hedgehog is a corridor that can receive natural light during days but receives artificial light during like 12am until the sun rises would this be just okay or should I just get a blanket to cover most of the cage( ensuring ventilation is present) or should I let it be and wait how my hedgie will react...

BTW my hedgies name is Macx


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

Hedgehogs need a light _cycle_, not 24 hour light. I think relying on natural has it's advantages, but disadvantages as well. In the summer, it should be fine to use natural light only. But in fall, winter, and spring, where the light isn't consistent, it has some serious draw backs. Since African Hedgehogs don't naturally hibernate, they need a 12-14 hour light cycle to keep their schedule steady.

Would placing the hedgehog in the corridor put it in a drafty location? Heat is a really crucial thing for hedgehogs to have.


----------



## lanceawesome (Apr 9, 2013)

AlexONeil said:


> Hedgehogs need a light _cycle_, not 24 hour light. I think relying on natural has it's advantages, but disadvantages as well. In the summer, it should be fine to use natural light only. But in fall, winter, and spring, where the light isn't consistent, it has some serious draw backs. Since African Hedgehogs don't naturally hibernate, they need a 12-14 hour light cycle to keep their schedule steady.
> 
> Would placing the hedgehog in the corridor put it in a drafty location? Heat is a really crucial thing for hedgehogs to have.


Im in a tropical country so heating and daylight isnt a problem tehee forgot to mention super sorry

but the light thing from 12am-about 5:45 am.... is that okay???
and its a corridor nobody really goes to exept when you go for the hedgie


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

No, the hedgie needs light during the daytime and complete dark at night. If there are lights on at night, s/he will not come out to eat, play, or anything else. It disrupts their cycles and may lead to hibernation attempts or sickness.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I agree about the lighting at night. Some times I do my school work at night when the hedgies are up and if I have my room light on they will go back into their hut and so will the sugar gliders they go back to their bed. I am able to have my desk light on if I am luck. it is a very small light on my desk. the desk is next to the hedgies cages.


----------

